# Die Cast Models Planes and Cars



## setcard (Jan 6, 2010)

Where can one find good deals in buying these? Is there a collectors club?


----------



## HotKeg (Jan 8, 2009)

Check Hobby Center. They have branches in Abu Dhabi and Dubai.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

and the stalls in malls, they have some great models.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

marc said:


> and the stalls in malls, they have some great models.



Every time I walk past those stalls I try to act all grown up and everything, but the little Dannysigma inside me is jumping up and down shouting 'I want that one! I want that one!'.


----------



## setcard (Jan 6, 2010)

setcard said:


> Where can one find good deals in buying these? Is there a collectors club?


Thanks guys!!


----------

